# No Manual



## BobC43 (Oct 5, 2015)

Just recveived our Bolt last evening and found that there was no user manual in the box. I have the online manual, but was there supposed to be a manual included with the Bolt?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I am thankful they no longer do printed viewer guides. You can find them in PDF format at: https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to


----------



## BobC43 (Oct 5, 2015)

solutionsetc said:


> I am thankful they no longer do printed viewer guides. You can find them in PDF format at: https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to


Thanks, I have the PDF Manual, was just curious.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I hate it when they stick paper manuals in with devices. It seems like such a waste of paper when they do. I will view the digital version of a manual over a paper one any day.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

The one I brought came with a paper manual that is the same as the online PDF.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

I understand about the paper use, but it's much easier to browse a printed manual than to look at a pdf onscreen. Obviously we can print it ourselves, but then Tivo has simply outsourced the printing expense to its customers.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

opus472 said:


> I understand about the paper use, but it's much easier to browse a printed manual than to look at a pdf onscreen. Obviously we can print it ourselves, but then Tivo has simply outsourced the printing expense to its customers.


Not here. I can find what I'm looking for much faster using search in a PDF than an index or TOC in in printed documentation, especially in documents longer than 50 pages or so.

We have so many screens at my house (7 and counting), and I keep all documentation files on a server so any screen can access them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

opus472 said:


> I understand about the paper use, but it's much easier to browse a printed manual than to look at a pdf onscreen. Obviously we can print it ourselves, but then Tivo has simply outsourced the printing expense to its customers.


For me it is much, much easier and much, much quicker to browse a digital document than a hard copy. I can find what I need super fast with a digital version. All I need to do is use search and I can find the spot I need in the document right away. That isn't possible with a hard copy.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I am old school when it comes to manuals.
love them.
always write notes on them.

When I was in work
I had both a PC and a Mac.
after a year, the bookcase of PC manuals was all dog eared, with posits.
The bookcase of Mac manuals were all still wrapped in their original plastic.

Some machines are intuitive like the Mac and TiVo. 
Some are not like the PC.

BUT I STILL LIKE TO HAVE THE MANUALS.



BobC43 said:


> Just recveived our Bolt last evening and found that there was no user manual in the box. I have the online manual, but was there supposed to be a manual included with the Bolt?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

zerdian1 said:


> I am old school when it comes to manuals.


I used to be... loved the big slip cases and multiple bound manuals they contained.

But then I started working for software companies, and found the waste was appalling. A new version every year, and always plenty of the previous version left, which was unsalable. It all went into the bin.

Hardware is of course decidedly different as it goes on sale/closeout, but even though I respect those that still like the feel of a book in their hands, my experience is that "most" don't read them, so it is a waste to print them.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Does the Bolt support the old SD menus? My wife prefers them.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

vstone said:


> Does the Bolt support the old SD menus? My wife prefers them.


No last units that did were the Premieres.


----------

